# Morritts Tortuga Club



## island22 (Mar 9, 2013)

Question for those of you who have been to Morritts on Grand Cayman, I am trying to trade into this resort through Interval. I notice there are two codes in Interval MTU and MT2 and I know there is The Grand and the other property just listed on the website as Tortuga Club. Does anyone know which code is assigned to which property? We would prefer to stay in the Grand as appears this property is newer and has ocean views. Can anyone give me any info on this? The Interval rep at the SVO desk didn't answer my question. The MTU Tortuga Club is available for instant exchange, but I think the Grand might be a better choice. Anyone have any advice on this? 
Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 9, 2013)

island22 said:


> Question for those of you who have been to Morritts on Grand Cayman, I am trying to trade into this resort through Interval. I notice there are two codes in Interval MTU and MT2 and I know there is The Grand and the other property just listed on the website as Tortuga Club. Does anyone know which code is assigned to which property? We would prefer to stay in the Grand as appears this property is newer and has ocean views. Can anyone give me any info on this? The Interval rep at the SVO desk didn't answer my question. The MTU Tortuga Club is available for instant exchange, but I think the Grand might be a better choice. Anyone have any advice on this?
> Thanks!


Only Morritt's Tortuga Club (MTC) is with II - Morritt's Grand (2 oceanfront buildings) still is contracted to RCI for another year or two. MT2 is the code for getaways so use MTU to search for an exchange.
MTC has 2 oceanfront buildings with a third to open in early 2014 - but there would be no guarantee that you would be placed there.
Although the poolside units do not have the ocean view, the resort is small enough that you are only a few steps from the beach no matter where u stay.
The two resorts/HOA share all facilities/pools/restaurants. The Reef Resort next door also has food/entertainment options.


----------



## island22 (Mar 9, 2013)

Grayfal, thanks for your quick reply! We booked a week in May at MTC and looking forward to it, this is our first trip to Grand Cayman. Always meant to go there but never got around to til now! 
any other suggestions you can give on MTC or GCM would be much apprceciated. we are thinking about renting a car since the East End is a little isolated but it llooks like a beautiful area! looking forward to check out Rum Point that looks great too...
Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 9, 2013)

island22 said:


> Grayfal, thanks for your quick reply! We booked a week in May at MTC and looking forward to it, this is our first trip to Grand Cayman. Always meant to go there but never got around to til now!
> any other suggestions you can give on MTC or GCM would be much apprceciated. we are thinking about renting a car since the East End is a little isolated but it llooks like a beautiful area! looking forward to check out Rum Point that looks great too...
> Thanks!


Great, I am sure you will enjoy your trip.
I always rent a car for convenience as the resort is a 45-50 minute drive from the airport.
Close to the airport is Hurleys Market www.hurleys.ky/home where we like to pick up our groceries for the week. There is a liquor store in the same shopping plaza.
Right across the street from the resort is a Fosters Express if you need anything else during the week. There is also a liquor store, a large gift shop  and an Italian Restaurant. There is a subway sandwich shop at the Reef Resort that serves breakfast/lunch.

Some favorite restaurants - Cayman TUKKA, Kaibo Upstairs (fine dinning), Bombay Chopsticks, Lighthouse, Kaibo beachside restaurant - casual. Wreck Bar & Grill - lunch while at Rum Point. Enjoy lunches at Mim's Dock Bar at the resort and Marriott on 7 Mile Beach. Brunch at the Ritz Carlton....several restaurants/nice area to visit - Caymana Bay.

Favorite snorkel spots - to the left of the resort dock down to the Reef Dock, Public Beach (between Morritts and TUKKA) Smith Cove (near George Town) Cemetery Beach (on 7 Mile Beach)

My kids scuba and they have used Red Sail/Tortuga Divers right at the resort. Another recommendation is Ocean Frontiers - they will pick u up and drop u off.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## LouiseG (Mar 12, 2013)

island22 said:


> Grayfal, thanks for your quick reply! We booked a week in May at MTC and looking forward to it, this is our first trip to Grand Cayman. Always meant to go there but never got around to til now!
> any other suggestions you can give on MTC or GCM would be much apprceciated. we are thinking about renting a car since the East End is a little isolated but it llooks like a beautiful area! looking forward to check out Rum Point that looks great too...
> Thanks!



We have owned at MTC for 20 yrs and have always enjoyed being there.  East end is quieter than 7 mile beach, but snorkeling and diving is better and there are plenty of restaurants to choose from.  Over the Edge is one of my favorites along with a splurge at Kaibo upstairs (only open on weekends), and I know there are a couple of new places in East End and Bodden.  Visit the Botanical gardens and watch out for Blue Iquanas along the road.  They are a very precious species of iquana.  We use Ocean Frontiers for diving and off shore snorkeling or for Sting Ray City.  In any case, I know you'll have a great time.


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 15, 2013)

I would agree that a car is necessary for this resort.  We had an oceanfront unit when we traded in, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## island22 (Mar 20, 2013)

We have decided to rent a car while we are at Morritt's. Sent an email to 
McCurley's rentals for a quote. is it worth checking with Andy's car rental? Seems McCurley's gets better reviews and the rate seems decent based on their quote. 
I have to call the resort this week about our reservation, will it make any different to put in request for a particular building or view? Or as traders in II is it pretty much take what you get? a guarantee of ocean view based on prior posters reply, what's the catch? I know there has to be one...sounds too easy. 
thanks!


----------



## tashamen (Mar 20, 2013)

island22 said:


> I have to call the resort this week about our reservation, will it make any different to put in request for a particular building or view? Or as traders in II is it pretty much take what you get? a guarantee of ocean view based on prior posters reply, what's the catch? I know there has to be one...sounds too easy.



As an exchanger through II, you are never guaranteed a particular view or unit location.  You can always call and request something but for many resorts you get what was deposited.  If it's a developer deposit then you may have better luck with a request.  What unit does your II confirmation list?


----------



## island22 (Mar 20, 2013)

My confirmation from II shows Unit UUU1, it is a one bedroom unit that we traded into. So no idea if it is a developer week or not.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 20, 2013)

island22 said:


> My confirmation from II shows Unit UUU1, it is a one bedroom unit that we traded into. So no idea if it is a developer week or not.



That's a generic code rather than a specific unit so it could be a developer deposit.  I had the same exact code for an exchange into another resort and when I checked in my paperwork said that is was indeed a developer deposit.  Since there are a lot of weeks available for rent and exchange in II right now, that would be my guess.  Regardless it never hurts to ask for what you want.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Mar 20, 2013)

island22 said:


> We have decided to rent a car while we are at Morritt's. Sent an email to
> McCurley's rentals for a quote. is it worth checking with Andy's car rental? Seems McCurley's gets better reviews and the rate seems decent based on their quote.
> I have to call the resort this week about our reservation, will it make any different to put in request for a particular building or view? Or as traders in II is it pretty much take what you get? a guarantee of ocean view based on prior posters reply, what's the catch? I know there has to be one...sounds too easy.
> thanks!



If you get a better rate from someone else McCurley's will may match it. They did for us last year. It pays to compare rates. I wouldn't want to be at Morritt's without a car. Over the Edge was our favorite restaurant. Loved the sunset cruise out of Rum Point.


----------



## cfigueredo (Mar 21, 2013)

I own at Morritt's and my understanding is that it's a developer week, only because the owner's haven't been formally told that the affiliation is moving from RCI to II.  I only found out when I saw a TUG sighting under II for Morritt's and then went to the Morritt's owners forum and found out a little bit more there (but not much!).  Whether it's a developer week or not, I would expect it to be poolside and not oceanfront.  The MTC oceanfront units are hard to come by, even for owners.  But even if you're poolside, the beach is only about 100 meters from where you'll be located.  Hope that helps.


----------



## island22 (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a toll free number for Morritts? I cannot call the Cayman number listed on my II confirmation from my cell phone. Is the toll free number 877-morritts for the exchange company or the resort? When I tried calling that number it seemed it was for the exchange company. I need to reach the resort directly about our reservation. 
Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2013)

island22 said:


> Does anyone have a toll free number for Morritts? I cannot call the Cayman number listed on my II confirmation from my cell phone. Is the toll free number 877-morritts for the exchange company or the resort? When I tried calling that number it seemed it was for the exchange company. I need to reach the resort directly about our reservation.
> Thanks!



I do not have the resort number in the Caymans but here is the number for L and M Solutions, the management company in FL. They would be able to Give u the direct resort number if u can not find it elsewhere. 
727-447-5344. 800-447-0309.


----------

